# recover server 2008 r2 from image backup



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

is there anyway to recover server 2008 r2 without using boot up media...i cant find my server 2008 r2 dvd
is there any other way?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

As long as you still have the product key, you can download the ISO here.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

your a star thanks man


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome


----------

